# ***Post ideas for new slogan here (MORE needed!)



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

*New Subtitle?*

So....

What should we put below our board name on the main forum page?

Any thoughts? :whoknows:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: New Subtitle?*



> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> So....
> 
> What should we put below our board name on the main forum page?
> ...


You're right, as The Franchise is usually associated with Stevie. Hmmmm, hopefully, we can toss around some phrases & one will click with the majority.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

The Dynasty and the Mac wage war on the NBA in 2004.

I dont know that is a hard one to think of.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I was thinking of starting a thread on this, our forum needs a new slogan. Please post ideas here.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

'No deal is imminent'


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

'T-Mac' in chinese symbols


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 'No deal is imminent'


Hilarious.

"The Next Dream and Glide"?
"The Next Big Thing"?
"All The Skill, None of the Drama"? (Everyone saying this is the next Shaq/Kobe)


I dunno, I'm not creative.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> 
> 
> Hilarious.
> ...


I really like the one where I bolded it. Good job.

I also saw this on a signature of a Rocket fan:

<b>The Dynasty is just getting started in H-Town.</b>


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The New One Two Punch


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

Using an translator for 'T-Mac and Yao' came out like this:

T Mac 和姚。


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Impossible is nothing with T-Mac and Yao


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

"Bring me a Ring" - Tmac


----------



## uj4l (Dec 22, 2002)

I myself am from Houston, but I am looking at the Franchise's sig, why not "Never underestimate the heart of a champion"


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> "All The Skill, None of the Drama"?


I third this one.  

Matt


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Keep on throwing out suggestions, I want to put up around 8-10 good ones in a poll then have a vote.


----------



## uj4l (Dec 22, 2002)

not the time is NOW... but

"The time is Yao" I like it, dont know bout yall


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How about the good old

"Never underestimate the heart of a champion"?


----------



## uj4l (Dec 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> How about the good old
> 
> "Never underestimate the heart of a champion"?


Yea I posted taht one earlier also..


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

"From the Dream and the Glide to Yao and T-Mac!"


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Keep on throwing out suggestions, I want to put up around 8-10 good ones in a poll then have a vote.


*Kowtow to Yao* 

_Houston got T-Mac, the rest of the West got setback_

_From the city that brought you Dream and Glide comes a new Team with Pride_

_Lift-off the tarmac with T-Mac_

_Forget Iraq, the West just got a regime change_

Matt


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> 
> 
> *Kowtow to Yao*
> ...


I like "Lift-off the tarmac with T-Mac" more than any - so far.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> "All The Skill, None of the Drama"? (Everyone saying this is the next Shaq/Kobe)


My favorite so far, I will put up a poll in a couple of days.


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 'T-Mac' in chinese symbols


im thinking what Chinese symbols can stand for T-Mac

"¶þ±ÆÇàÄê"

u guys can see those symbols, do u?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pErSiSt</b>!
> 
> 
> im thinking what Chinese symbols can stand for T-Mac
> ...


I can see it - it's cool.


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I can see it - it's cool.


cool, huh?

then u r not a T-mac lover


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=110199&forumid=46

Any Rockets quotes from that thread.


----------

